# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  پشت کنکوری و قوانین سربازی

## MrChemist

سلام دوستان من قصد دارم امسال پشت کنکور بمونم واسه 1400 و 99اولین کنکورم بوده... سوال اینجاست ک باید ب پلیس ب علاوه ده برم؟معافیت تحصیلی می خواهد؟ یا هیچ کاری نکنم و یه راست برم کنکور ۱۴۰۰؟ غیبت نمی خورم؟

----------


## NimaHdp

> سلام دوستان من قصد دارم امسال پشت کنکور بمونم واسه 1400 و 99اولین کنکورم بوده... سوال اینجاست ک باید ب پلیس ب علاوه ده برم؟معافیت تحصیلی می خواهد؟ یا هیچ کاری نکنم و یه راست برم کنکور ۱۴۰۰؟ غیبت نمی خورم؟


هیچ کاری نیاز نیست

----------


## MrChemist

> هیچ کاری نیاز نیست


اخه یه جایی خوندم می‌گفت ک حد اکثر یه هفته بعد کنکور باید بری معافیت بگیری... مطمئنی هیچی نمیخواد؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## neutrino

> سلام دوستان من قصد دارم امسال پشت کنکور بمونم واسه 1400 و 99اولین کنکورم بوده... سوال اینجاست ک باید ب پلیس ب علاوه ده برم؟معافیت تحصیلی می خواهد؟ یا هیچ کاری نکنم و یه راست برم کنکور ۱۴۰۰؟ غیبت نمی خورم؟


چی چی نیاز نیست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اصلا هرچی شد دوست و آشنا بذار کنار اخبار هم هرچی گفت رسمی هستش ولی بدون پلیس+10 حرف اول وآخر رو میزنه حتما برو وگرنه دیدم یکی برادرش بدبخت شده بود نمیذاشتن بره دانشگاه غیبت هم رفته بود
اصلا فوقش چه قدر طول میکشه برای کارت بری پلیس +10؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اصلا تو این موارد انجمن هیچ کارست ببین اگر یکی اومد بهت گفت من تو پلیس+10 کار میکنم و ازین حرفا بهش بگو برو گ م شو پی کارت. خ.ب فقط پلیس+10. چون اونجا میتون برای خودت استعلام بگیرن
اوکی ضرر نکنی

----------

